# Where To Start?



## asinbasil (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Just joined your forum today, so nice to see like-minded people.

This newbie would like some advice please. Having made up my mind I finally want to move to Kefalonia, I have trawled the internet for homes to rent long term, but all that I seem to get are outrageously expensive holiday lets :-( I wonder if anyone would be kind enough to point me in the right direction. Also, is there a book you would suggest, like a checklist, the thought of emigrating is very daunting to me, but obviously lots of people manage it. I would be so very grateful for any pearls of wisdom, pitfalls you would be kind enough to pass on.

I plan to visit Kefalonia this winter to see it at its worst as it has been many years since I have been there. But, I feel there is one last adventure in this old timer. If I don't do it now, I never will.

Best wishes to all Ex OPats, wherever you may be


----------



## Musicman6548 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi asinbasil
My advice is to visit and ask in coffee places, bars and restaurants. There are usually many more properties in the winter season that are not advertised in any organised way, as you would find in the UK. I have been lucky and rent from a Greek friend but I am aware of a number of properties around. The Greeks don't always seem to be so pro-active about it.
Goodluck and go for it. Musicman


----------



## asinbasil (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thank You*

Hi Musicman,
Thank you for your kind reply. Good sound advice, I will do just that.
All the very best.


----------

